# SPOOKY LB CONTEST!!!



## REO (Oct 17, 2011)

*The Witch just filled her pumpkin patch with Halloween Treat bags! But, being a tricky Witch, only two of them have treats in them! It's up to you to guess which ones have the treats! If you guess correctly, then you get a prize!*

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*2 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*

THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!





The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 2 of those numbers have been guessed!

*Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.*

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100.

ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.

If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

*CLICK THIS LINK and see the great PRIZES we have for you to win!* 

*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!





If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Mary Lou.

The winners are:

#1 Carolyn R

#2 Markadoodle

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.

Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!

Robin, Mary Lou & the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Pumpkin patch and find those treats!!

Let the FUN begin!


----------



## New mini (Oct 17, 2011)

I guess I will be the first on this Mon morning. I choose 30


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 17, 2011)

66 for me please!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Oct 17, 2011)

I will start it off with # 3


----------



## Reble (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh more fun thanks REO...

Number today #31


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 17, 2011)

54


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 17, 2011)

37


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmmm...55 please.


----------



## MeganH (Oct 17, 2011)

62


----------



## little lady (Oct 17, 2011)

#7


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 17, 2011)

21 please


----------



## Royal Crescent (Oct 17, 2011)

24 for me please.


----------



## PonyKnit (Oct 17, 2011)

77


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 17, 2011)

58


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 17, 2011)

74 please


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Oct 17, 2011)

42


----------



## Eagle (Oct 17, 2011)

Yippeee more fun. Thanks Reo

Number 47 for me please


----------



## sassy1 (Oct 17, 2011)

13


----------



## Marty (Oct 17, 2011)

14


----------



## ruffian (Oct 17, 2011)

17


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmmmm... let's go with 95 for monday!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm going for 18 for Mon.


----------



## REO (Oct 17, 2011)

I heard the witch cackling at you all!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 17, 2011)

45 for me!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 17, 2011)

#2


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 17, 2011)

#53 for Monday


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll take #33 for today.


----------



## Zipper (Oct 17, 2011)

4 for Monday


----------



## NickelsChram (Oct 17, 2011)

26 for monday


----------



## dreamlandnh (Oct 17, 2011)

68 for me


----------



## RenMac Farm (Oct 17, 2011)

Trick or Treat! 23 for me please?


----------



## REO (Oct 17, 2011)

*CACKLE CACKLE*


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 17, 2011)

#5


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 17, 2011)

51


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 17, 2011)

I choose 93.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 17, 2011)

85 for Monday


----------



## mad for mini's (Oct 17, 2011)

#38 is my pick for treats : )


----------



## Helicopter (Oct 17, 2011)

Someone already used my number so I'll have 87 please


----------



## REO (Oct 17, 2011)

Not yet!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Oct 17, 2011)

99


----------



## walkermini (Oct 17, 2011)

41!


----------



## picasso (Oct 17, 2011)

5


----------



## djskid (Oct 17, 2011)

73 for Monday


----------



## rimmerpaints (Oct 17, 2011)

27


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 17, 2011)

99


----------



## bev66 (Oct 17, 2011)

#15


----------



## Davie (Oct 17, 2011)

86 for me for Monday


----------



## frostedpineminis (Oct 17, 2011)

22 please


----------



## cassie (Oct 18, 2011)

73 for Tuesday for me thanks


----------



## SHANA (Oct 18, 2011)

number 6 for me on tuesday


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 18, 2011)

Trick or Treat 28


----------



## REO (Oct 18, 2011)

Not yet!


----------



## New mini (Oct 18, 2011)

How about 80


----------



## RenMac Farm (Oct 18, 2011)

92??


----------



## little lady (Oct 18, 2011)

For Tuesday how about 48.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 18, 2011)

32


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 18, 2011)

30 ?


----------



## MeganH (Oct 18, 2011)

1


----------



## mad for mini's (Oct 18, 2011)

#43


----------



## madmax (Oct 18, 2011)

My spooky number is 9


----------



## Jetiki (Oct 18, 2011)

my number is 29


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 18, 2011)

46


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 18, 2011)

7 please


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 18, 2011)

#59 for Tueday


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 18, 2011)

44


----------



## bullockcorner (Oct 18, 2011)

How about *81 *


----------



## NickelsChram (Oct 18, 2011)

70 for Tuesday


----------



## Royal Crescent (Oct 18, 2011)

48 for me


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 18, 2011)

67 for Tuesday


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 18, 2011)

3


----------



## Davie (Oct 18, 2011)

Tuesday's number for me is 77


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Oct 18, 2011)

94 for Tuesday!


----------



## REO (Oct 18, 2011)

Many (most of you now) are picking numbers that have already been picked.

It can't be much longer until someone finds the goodies!


----------



## bev66 (Oct 18, 2011)

100 for tuesday


----------



## heartkranch (Oct 18, 2011)

56???


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 18, 2011)

This sure is a crafty witch, she has hidden those treat and we can't find them! There aren't many numbers left, and she is keeping us from winning!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Oct 18, 2011)

my tuesday come on witch letit be......................39


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Oct 18, 2011)

29 for Tuesday


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Oct 18, 2011)

How about spooky 79


----------



## Zipper (Oct 18, 2011)

Tuesday number is 75


----------



## MeganH (Oct 18, 2011)

wow! so many numbers and no hits!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 18, 2011)

12 for Tuesday please


----------



## Reble (Oct 18, 2011)

Number 20


----------



## walkermini (Oct 18, 2011)

wow, dont have time to look through all so this may be a repeat but I'll say 91.


----------



## BeeBopMini (Oct 18, 2011)

I will guess 83


----------



## REO (Oct 18, 2011)

Not yet!






If you number a paper from 1-100 and cross off the used ones, you have better odds of winning! Picking a used # is a wasted guess.

You're all closing in on them!


----------



## Helicopter (Oct 18, 2011)

8??


----------



## djskid (Oct 18, 2011)

63 ?


----------



## cassie (Oct 18, 2011)

49 for Wednesday please miss Witchy!!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Oct 18, 2011)

16?


----------



## RenMac Farm (Oct 18, 2011)

wow by my count there are only 26 numbers left!!! someone is going to get lucky soon!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Oct 18, 2011)

Okay for Tuesday  88??


----------



## frostedpineminis (Oct 18, 2011)

60 please


----------



## shadowpaints (Oct 18, 2011)

34 for me!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 18, 2011)

# 4 for Tuesday


----------



## Eagle (Oct 19, 2011)

*71 *for Wednesday please


----------



## New mini (Oct 19, 2011)

How about 90 for me for Wed



???????


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 19, 2011)

#50


----------



## rimmerpaints (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow no one has caught her!

MY PICK FOR WEDNESDAY IS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*89*


----------



## SHANA (Oct 19, 2011)

65 for me


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 19, 2011)

for Wed. # 10


----------



## madmax (Oct 19, 2011)

My Wednesday spooky number is 11


----------



## RenMac Farm (Oct 19, 2011)

98 please?


----------



## BeeBopMini (Oct 19, 2011)

I think its # 64


----------



## REO (Oct 19, 2011)

Not yet!






I'm not kidding, this is weird! SPOOKY! LOL

Only a few numbers left!


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 19, 2011)

19 ?


----------



## djskid (Oct 19, 2011)

How about 96


----------



## REO (Oct 19, 2011)

*Carolyn R* you found the first treat bag!!





Email me with your name & address!

[email protected]


----------



## Reble (Oct 19, 2011)

Number 84


----------



## MeganH (Oct 19, 2011)

72 ?


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Oct 19, 2011)

I will try 57


----------



## NickelsChram (Oct 19, 2011)

36 for Wednesday


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 19, 2011)

71


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 19, 2011)

35 please


----------



## mad for mini's (Oct 19, 2011)

# 78 ( fingers crossed)


----------



## bev66 (Oct 19, 2011)

Wednesday pic is 69


----------



## walkermini (Oct 19, 2011)

92


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 19, 2011)

97


----------



## Reble (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh NO only 5 numbers left..

amazing we got down this low


----------



## MeganH (Oct 19, 2011)

wow! This witch is good


----------



## heartkranch (Oct 19, 2011)

61 for wednesday


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 19, 2011)

I must have messed up somewhere then because I show that there are 10 numbers left.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Oct 19, 2011)

76 please


----------



## heartkranch (Oct 19, 2011)

cretahillsgal said:


> I must have messed up somewhere then because I show that there are 10 numbers left.



there is 3 now.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 19, 2011)

Yup found it. Somehow I missed a whole page of numbers. Unfortunately my guess this morning was also one of those numbers so it didn't count. Pooooo!!


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Oct 19, 2011)

52!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



for wednesday!


----------



## heartkranch (Oct 19, 2011)

2 more...


----------



## REO (Oct 19, 2011)

*Markadoodle* you found the right treat bag!

EMAIL me with your info to get your prize!

[email protected]

WHEW!



SO many of you guessed numbers that were already used so wasted your guesses. We'll be back next month for another try!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners



Thanks for the fun, I can't wait to try again


----------



## rimmerpaints (Oct 19, 2011)

YAY CONGRATS TO WINNERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REO (Oct 19, 2011)

The prizes will be mailed out soon!

Thank you everyone who played!

Look for us this time next month and we'll play again!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 19, 2011)

CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS!! Lots of fun!! Thanks REO for the game and thank the ones that donate the prizes for each game.


----------

